# Q² CanCoat new from Gyeon



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Q² CanCoat is a highly advanced spray coating, providing a full SiO2 based treatment at a minimal effort. It works much easier than most spray sealants and is a typical spray on - wipe off product packed in a can under pressure...
It adds magnificent gloss and a very deep shine. Most of all it is a legitimate quartz coating, giving the best of it's well known properties, like high self-cleaning abilities or outstanding shine. It's probably the easiest way to protect your car with a SiO2 coating without needing to apply it with classic applicators. It is chemical resistant as well!

Q² Cancoat features:

- reasonably priced
Unlike other aerosol coatings available on the market, Gyeon Q² CanCoat is a great 'value for money' product. It delivers the best possible results among such product range and is offered, by far, in a best price. Our goal as producer was to secure highest possible efficiency of coating power and close it in a can.

- extremely good looks and a very deep shine
Despite the ease of application, Q² CanCoat has been designed to provide best possible looks. It gives a significant darkening effect, enhancing the gloss and depth of dark colored paints and adds a smooth, deep finish to light ones. While cured, it leaves a very sleek, protective layer.
CanCoat can be used also on matt finished paint's, giving excellent depth and long term protection.

- long lasting protection
Q² CanCoat applied to your vehicle's paint provides you a protective layer agains UV-rays, strong chemicals, bird droppings or road salt, and also prevents the paint's oxidation. CanCoat will retain most of its hydrophobic and self-cleaning abilities up to 12 months/15K km (on matt paints this time might be shorter, with protection lasting up to 6 months or 10kkm).

- fast application
Simply spray onto the paint and wipe off till receiving final gloss with a soft, HQ microfiber towel. Thats how easy it is to apply Q² CanCoat! This product is the first one providing outstandingly good and durable SiO2 based coating, that comes in a aerosol loaded can and is so easy to apply.

- extremely hydrophobic
It is probably the strongest hydrophobic coating in such form in our range and keeping in mind that Q² Prime has set the level very high, that is an achievement worth mentioning. The contact angle of a fresh coating exceeds 100'.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Impressive.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks reminiscent of another product but it's good stuff 👍


----------



## rookie7 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good, how much and how far does a can go


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

If its better than reload for spray on wipe off ill buy it!


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks very impressive!


----------

